# ABS SLIP and TCS lights are always ON



## 99MaximaOwner (Nov 26, 2007)

I have a 1999 Maxima GLE. Since last week, when I start the car everything seems to be normal. As I put the car in reverse or drive, the ABS, Slip and TCS lights come ON and stays on for the whole time I am driving. I do not feel or hear anything abnormal other then the lights being ON. It may be mentioned here that the "Service Engine Soon" light is ON for a while, I change the oil on a regular basis. Please comment..


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

Sounds like you have an ABS sensor that has gone bad and is throwing a code. That would cause your ABS not to work, make the car think it's slipping, and make your TCS go haywire. Take it to a Checker or Auto Zone and have the codes read. You should find that one of the sensors is bad, replace it and everything should return to normal. 

I had a similar problem when my ABS sensor wire fell across my CV boot. After it war through the plastic lining and completed the circut my ABS would go nuts when just tapping the brakes. Fixed the wire, fixed the problem.


----------



## 99MaximaOwner (Nov 26, 2007)

BeZerK2112 thanks for the reply. I will have the codes read. Is it safe to drive the car right now?

99MaximaOwner.


----------



## BeZerK2112 (Aug 28, 2006)

If your car is functioning normally, but with just these 3 lights on then your fine. If things are not running like they should they I would park it. For instance in my case I would touch the brake pedel and the ABS would go off on dry pavement! That was bad. I parked it until I took it to the dealership and they found the problem. They did a temp fix which I made perminent so I wouldn't have to replace the acutal wire, which alone was 150 bucks. Once you get the codes let us know the results!


----------

